# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  تأخير الغسل من الجنابة من أسباب الآم الظهر

## علي pt

تأخير الغسل من الجنابة من أسباب الآم الظهر 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



أسرارالطب النبوي عدم الغسل من الجنابه سبب آلآم الظهر !! 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على طبيب البشرية وهاديها ومنيرالطريق لها محمد بن عبدالله عليه وآله أفضل الصلاة والسلام وبعد

إكتشف الطب الحديث قبل قليل إكتشافا خطيرا مذهلا أذهل الأطباء ولكن الطب النبوي سبقهم إليه منذ أربعة عشرقرنا المهم لا أطيل عليكم زبدة الإكتشاف الذي إكتشفه طبيب مسلم عمل بمستشفيات الغرب وبالسعودية وهو الآن طبيبا بالمستشفى التخصصي ببريده وتخصصه طبيب عظام إكتشف هذا الطبيب الحاذق أن سبب آلآم الظهرلدى السعوديين والعرب هو تأخرهم بالغسل من الجنابه وعدم وضوئهم بعد الإنتهاء من الجنابة وعند الرغبة بتأخيرالغسل وقال موضحا إكتشافه الطبي المذهل أن فقرات الظهرالعضميه بينها سائل المح المغلف بغضروف وهذا السائل يحتاج لتدفق الدم إليه وإذا أجنب الإنسان ولم يغتسل ولم يتوضأ فورا وجلس فترة طويلة بدون غسل أووضوء أن ذلك يؤدي لجفاف السائل وبالتالي تآكل وتفطرالغضروف المحيط بالسائل وبالتالي الضغط على فقرات الظهرالعضمية ضغطا متواصلا مسببا الألم بأسفل الظهروإن الحل لذلك هوالغسل الفوري من الجنابة أوالوضوء حيث أن الماء والغسل يؤدي الى تتجدد الدورة الدمويه وتدفق الدم للمح وبالتالي المحافظة على الغضروف سليما ولا يتسبب بذلك بالضغط على الفقرات ويظهرسرالطب النبوي جليا في ذلك حيث أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ما أجنب قط ونام بدون غسل أووضوء حيث أنه غالبا يتوضأ قبل النوم وبعد الجنابة إن أراد تأخيرالغسل الى الفجركما ورد ذلك بالحديث الصحيح .

منقول

----------


## سجينة الآهات

معــلومة رائــعة ,,

يعطيك ألف عافية 

تحياتي

----------


## علي pt

الأروع تواجدكم خيتي ..
لاعدمناكم ~
ويعافيكم ،،
ودمتم بود

----------


## مريم المقدسة

معلومات مهمة مشكور اخوى

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سبحان الله
يسلمووو اخي الكريم علي على هيك
معلومات مهمة جداااااا
جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## نور الشمس

سبحان الله

بارك الله فيك يااخوووى على

----------


## فرح

احسنت اخوووي 
وبارك الله في جهووودك الطيبه 
معلومه مهمه 
تسلم ويعطيك العافيه 
لاحرمنا جديدك 
دمت بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم .

بارك الله فيــك اخ علي ، على الافــــادة .

----------


## علي pt

مشكورين جميعا على المرور الرائع ~
لاعدمناكم ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

طرح مميز,,
سلمت ودمت بخير

----------


## علي pt

مشكورين على المرور ..
ودمتم بود ~

----------


## ورده محمديه



----------


## علي pt

الله يعافيكم ~
مشكورين على المرور ..

لاحرمناكم ~

----------


## علي حق

*الله يعطيك العافية على الموضوع المهم*

*والمعلومات القيمة*

----------


## علي pt

الله يعافيكم ~
ومشكورين على كرم التواجد ..

----------


## أمل الظهور

*سبحان الله* 

*مشكور على هذه المعلومه*

*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## علي pt

مشكورين على المرور ~

لاعدمنا هالطلة ..

----------

